# Got the trusses up



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Well a little more progress today, got the trusses up. Tomorrow the valley kit, gable end ladders and 2×6 facia. On Monday we should have it sheeted and the shingles will go on soon after. I used vaulted trusses in my shop as the extra head room is real nice, as it will be heated by natural gas radiant tube heaters that get mounted in the ceiling.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

great progress there

always nice to have some shade
and be able to walk around in it
and think shop layout

well done


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice. What size are you building. I am getting jealous. I am building a 40*80 but we just have the slab poured and exterior columns errected, rough plumb and electrical and now saving more money… Next we will run C purlin, I beam Truss and R Panel. Fun stuff 

Enjoy your new shop….


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

lookin good…an plenty of head room to!!!!


----------

